# Immobile alla Lazio, è fatta



## juventino (24 Luglio 2016)

La Lazio ha praticamente concluso l'acquisto di Ciro Immobile. I biancocelesti stanno definendo gli ultimi dettagli col Siviglia, ma di fatto si conoscono già le condizioni di acquisto: 8,5 milioni agli andalusi per tutto il cartellino. Immobile, che è già a Roma, firmerà un quinquennale.


----------



## sballotello (24 Luglio 2016)

tornato pure lui dal calcio che conta..dal suo amici cercialdo


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2016)

Pericolo scampato perchè questo, a Galliani, piace parecchio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Luglio 2016)

Pericolo scampato.

La Lazio è forse l'unica squadra messa peggio del Milan


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2016)

altra pallottola schivata.  

8.5 cmq è abbastanza giusto come prezzo, noi l'avremmo pagato almeno 15, la cifra che probabilmente pagheremo per pavoletti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2016)

Ma alla fine Pato l'hanno preso o no?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Luglio 2016)

Buon colpo della Lazio a costo stracciato


----------



## juventino (25 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine Pato l'hanno preso o no?



No, ha preferito restare in Brasile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, ha preferito restare in Brasile.



saggia decisione..per entrmabi


----------



## Lambro (4 Febbraio 2020)

.

*Basta necroposting di vecchie news.*


----------



## Controcorrente (4 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2020)

*Basta necroposting di vecchie news.*


----------

